

Show HN: Hacker News Reader (for iPhone and iPad) - clarky07

Hey everyone. I finally got my HN app approved with Apple. Check it out here - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-reader!/id532402679?ls=1&#38;mt=8 - and let me know what you think.<p>I've tried almost all of the available options and none of them were quite right for me. It probably isn't the prettiest option, but I find it to be easier to use and it's not missing and functionality (like voting and commenting).<p>It's a Universal iPhone/iPad app so you get it on both. It has a simple tab method to go back and forth quickly between the HN discussion and the article. You can share from email or on Twitter, and it has support for adding articles to Instapaper.<p>I'll leave a clickable link in the comments, as well as a few Promo Codes.
======
clarky07
clickable link - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
reader!/id532402...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
reader!/id532402679?ls=1&mt=8)

Promo Codes RK4JY43F74EK R3YX9HAN39E6 LEYR9H379JJR

~~~
dewey
i redeemed the last one. thanks!

~~~
clarky07
no problem, hope you like it. Let me know if you have any issues.

